# GMAIL sign up? (#2)



## vytenisv (May 29, 2005)

Hey,
My name is Vytenis and my e-mail is: [email protected]
Thank you
V.

********************************************************

This thread is a continuation of: *GMAIL sign up?*

********************************************************


----------



## $.L.!.C.l{ (May 29, 2005)

Thanx ppl!!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to vytenisv.

Edit: Vytenisv has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## christhatsme (May 30, 2005)

i have found this great site, you just put in your email adress and it sends you an invitation instantly, no hassle nothing follow the link bellow

isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## arunava (May 31, 2005)

Dear friends,
Please send me an invitation at [email protected] so that I can sign up at gmail


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

invite sent to arunava.
enjoy!


----------



## sergius_d (May 31, 2005)

I would really appreciate if someone could invite me to gmail. I believe that not very many people have a gmail email where I live. I'm from Ukraine by the way. My email is [email protected]


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

invite sent to sergius_d.
enjoy!


----------



## sergius_d (May 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## TAWNEE LOVE (Jun 1, 2005)

HEY CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN INVITATION FOR GMAIL PLEASE.I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT! THANKS
MY EMAIL IS [email protected]
AND MY NAME IS TAWNEE OF COURSE LOL


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

invite sent to tawnee love.
enjoy!
G


----------



## TAWNEE LOVE (Jun 1, 2005)

omg thanks a million!!!!


----------



## vytenisv (May 29, 2005)

Just wanted to thank for the invite. I signed up and everythings cool.
So thanks again! 
V.


----------



## bbinder (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in Nigeria. Could you please sign me up for a Gmail account? thanx.
use "bbinder" my current email is "[email protected]


----------



## 4711 (Jun 3, 2005)

hi guilo,

please also send me an invite to gmail.
please send it to [email protected]

many thanks !


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

4711 said:


> hi guilo,
> 
> please also send me an invite to gmail.
> please send it to [email protected]
> ...


sent


----------



## nowonder (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

Appreciate if anyone can sent me an invitation to gmail. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks.

nowonder


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

nowonder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can sent me an invitation to gmail. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks.
> 
> nowonder


sent


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

If anyone has any GMail invitations, I would love to have one. Please send it to [email protected]. Thanx!


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

HammerHead68 said:


> If anyone has any GMail invitations, I would love to have one. Please send it to [email protected]. Thanx!


sent


----------



## atEileen (May 9, 2005)

http://www.gmailforums.com/index.php?showforum=14


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

atEileen said:


> http://www.gmailforums.com/index.php?showforum=14


  no one listens. they join the forum. make one post requesting gmail and are never heard from again.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to bbinder.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Todd1001 (Jun 4, 2005)

hi there... would love to get a gmail account... thanks a lot! [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Todd1001,

Invitaion sent. Enjoy.


----------



## hadley (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd appreciate a gmail invite -- thanks --> [email protected]


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks josdegr! :up:


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

email me at [email protected] ill invite you.


----------



## bid2slam (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi ... I'd greatly appreciate it if anyone would be so kind to send me an invite ... my email is [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to bid2slam.


----------



## bid2slam (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks War!!!


----------



## JBer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

hi there...I would like to get a gmail account... thanks a lot! [email protected]


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

sent


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

dont just post ur email here, actually email one of us. sorry to anyone i refused but some of the people just sound like scammers
sum guy asked me for 4 invitations....


----------



## kpark214 (Jun 8, 2005)

Would anyone be willing to share a GMail invite to me please? I would greatly appreciate it.

E-Mail Address is:
[email protected]


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

kpark214 said:


> Would anyone be willing to share a GMail invite to me please? I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> E-Mail Address is:
> [email protected]


Invite sent. 
enjoy!
G


----------



## sickpc (Jun 21, 2004)

can anyone invite me please. [email protected]


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

sickpc said:


> can anyone invite me please. [email protected]


invite sent
G


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 5, 2004)

Heh I remember last May when having a gmail account was such a cool and leet thing 

Now everyone has an account. I wonder why they don't just launch it officially already.


----------



## googxmsr (Jun 9, 2005)

Please send me a gmail invite. My email is [email protected]

thanks.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

googxmsr said:


> Please send me a gmail invite. My email is [email protected]


Invite sent.

Edit: Googxmsr has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Yeah why don't they officially launch it. I have 1 but I have nobody to e-mail!!


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Good Question.

Alan


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

HenryVI said:


> Yeah why don't they officially launch it. I have 1 but I have nobody to e-mail!!


Because many innternational email users do not have Gmail account as yet.

Also, Gmail servers are having difficult time handling the load of the present users. So Gmail needs to upgrade the servers. Google has been known in the past to keep services in beta for a long time.

Also, Google just shut down isnoop.net's spooler. So new users will have to come to forums like this to get a Gmail account.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I was wondering why it was still around.

Alan


----------



## alexcr (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
Could u send me a gmail invite?
many thanks

my email is [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to alexcr.

Edit: Alexcr has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## christhatsme (May 30, 2005)

for an invite please email me with the email adress bellow

christhatsme [at] gmail [dot] com

please note that hotmail and yahoo sometimes sends gmail invites to the junk folder, so be sure to check them


----------



## alexcr (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks! Will I be able to invite people soon do you think? Cos some of my friends and family also want an account.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

alexcr said:


> Thanks! Will I be able to invite people soon do you think? Cos some of my friends and family also want an account.


Gmail gives out invitations randomly. Unusally within a few days of registration, an Invite a Friend box will appear in the lower left corner of your Inbox.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

For an invite:

[email protected]


----------



## jawad (Jun 12, 2005)

i would be thankful if somebody could send me an invitation for gmail. tnx 
[email protected]


----------



## jawad (Jun 12, 2005)

thank ya


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

jawad said:


> i would be thankful if somebody could send me an invitation for gmail. tnx
> [email protected]


Invite sent.

Edit: Jawad has opened an account. Enjoy! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Catyousha (Jun 12, 2005)

hi guys...
can anyone send me a GMAIL invitation plz, coz i cant find theway ti sign up, & i've been told lately that the only way to get anaccount isby invitation..
my email adress is [email protected]
thatnk you in advance....


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Catyousha said:


> hi guys...
> can anyone send me a GMAIL invitation plz, coz i cant find theway ti sign up, & i've been told lately that the only way to get anaccount isby invitation..
> my email adress is [email protected]
> thatnk you in advance....


Invite sent


----------



## edualcazar (Jun 13, 2005)

plz invite me at gmail..... [email protected].. tnx


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to edualcazar.

Edit: Edualcazar has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## hayz (Jun 14, 2005)

Would anybody be able to invite me to use gmail?
Would appreciate it, 
My email is [email protected]
:up: Thanks you guys x x


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to hayz.

Hayz has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## rustyk (Jun 14, 2005)

i would like an invite please. [email protected]

thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to rustyk.

Edit: Rustyk has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## mr_k (Jun 15, 2005)

Can I have an invite for gmail please? My email is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

mr_k said:


> Can I have an invite for gmail please? My email is [email protected]
> Thanks.


sent


----------



## tomebehr (Jun 15, 2005)

got my invite, thanks!

thomas


----------



## Snipes12 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi can i have an invite please? e-mail is [email protected] thnx i appreciate it


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to Tomebehr and Snipes12.

Edit: Snipes12 and Tomebehr have opened accounts. Congrats!


----------



## tomebehr (Jun 15, 2005)

Got my Gmail invite, thanks!

Tom


----------



## tranomaha (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd be very grateful to someone who's kind enough to invite me to gmail.

Tommie Lee
[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

tranomaha said:


> I'd be very grateful to someone who's kind enough to invite me to gmail.
> 
> Tommie Lee
> [email protected]
> ...


sent


----------



## devilslounge (Jun 16, 2005)

Please invite me...
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

devilslounge said:


> Please invite me...
> [email protected]
> Thanks.


Invite sent.

Devilslounge has open an account. Enjoy!


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 17, 2005)

Could somebody please send me an invite?
Daniel Gater
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mr.man (Jun 17, 2005)

I`d like gmail.
Also, I LOVE GOOGLE, so I want to get Google better.
I`d really appreciate it.
Thanks, 
mr.man
[email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to Jive Turkey and mr.man.

Jive Turkey and Mr.man have opened accounts. Congrats!


----------



## ajnothing (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,

I saw someone has gmail invites... could I get one if available?

Andy Johnson
[email protected](I know made it when I was in grade school..  )

Thanks


----------



## linda_jb (Aug 27, 2002)

Invite on it's way


----------



## n7Epsilon (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,
Invite sent...

Edit: Oops: beat me to it... :lol:


----------



## colm1976 (Jun 17, 2005)

Could someone please invite me to gmail if you have any invites left. [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

colm1976 said:


> Could someone please invite me to gmail if you have any invites left. [email protected]


Invite sent.

Edit: Colm1976 has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i got plenty of invites.... email me [email protected] and i will invite ya


----------



## jrobinsn (Jun 17, 2005)

can i get a gmail invite too.

email jrobinsn (at) excite.com

thanks much


----------



## jrobinsn (Jun 17, 2005)

that was awesome. 

Thanks. 
two1361


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

Still have 50 invites.......more than happy to give them away.


----------



## B.S.O.D. (Jun 18, 2005)

HammerHead68 said:


> Still have 50 invites.......more than happy to give them away.


  Anyway I can get an invite HammerHead68? If so then greatly appreciated, if not then I understand I suppose. Not too worried about spammers of any sort, so email address is _*removed by moderator *_Thanks a lot and appreciate it.


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

B.S.O.D. said:


> Anyway I can get an invite HammerHead68? If so then greatly appreciated, if not then I understand I suppose. Not too worried about spammers of any sort, so email address is _*removed by moderator *_ Thanks a lot and appreciate it.


Invite Sent


----------



## johniii (Jun 18, 2005)

pm me too,i have 25 left to give out.


----------



## rhsdon1 (Jun 18, 2005)

Can I please have an invite to [email protected] and [email protected]? Please and Thank You!!!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

rhsdon1 said:


> Can I please have an invite to [email protected] and [email protected]? Please and Thank You!!!


Invite sent.

Edit: rhsdon1 has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## goldy27 (Jun 19, 2005)

My name is Goldy.......My email is [email protected]. Can YOU INVITE TO SIGN UP FOR GMAIL? Thanks.



js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

goldy27 said:


> My name is Goldy.......My email is [email protected]. Can YOU INVITE TO SIGN UP FOR GMAIL? Thanks.


Invite sent.

Edit: Goldy27 has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


----------



## Rhuark (Jun 19, 2005)

slombardo (at) cox.net

If anyone has an invite left please send one this way! Thank you
Rob


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rhuark said:


> slombardo (at) cox.net
> 
> If anyone has an invite left please send one this way! Thank you Rob


Invite sent.

Edit: Rhuark has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok, I want to get rid of these invites. Since I wont find it in this topic, to recieve an invite e-mail [email protected] OR PM me (since I am here a lot.  ).


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

**Sorry, I did not include this. But you should know already to send your name, and e-mail adress.


----------



## michael35 (Jun 20, 2005)

Would love a gmail invite please! 
email is [email protected]
thanks!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

michael35 said:


> Would love a gmail invite please!
> email is [email protected]
> thanks!


Invite sent.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

No one ever sends me a request. What am I supposed to do w/all these invites?


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

§onic hao,

The truth is you can't get rid of them. If you give out 10 invitations today, GMail will give you 10 more by tomorrow. Just give out what you can and don't worry about the rest.


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

lol so then who ever wants one... speak up


----------



## Uth233 (Apr 16, 2005)

This not a request for nor an offer of Gmail invites. Rather I remember seeing somewhere
that Hotmail accountholders can't get Gmail invites then get into Gmail. Is this still true or has there been a change?
If it is possible I'd like to hear from someone that had/has hotmail. Also does this
apply to msn mail as well?
Sonic Chao Fx 1.1 is due out end of June/start of July, or so they say.


----------



## atEileen (May 9, 2005)

I have a hotmail account, and also have a gmail account, a friend from a gmail forum sent me an invite, i never heard if you have hotmail, that you cant have gmail, like i said i have both, and both work fine, i prefer the Gmail account, i have also little or no spam in my gmail, on the otherhand tons in hotmail.
Eileen-Wis. (usa)


----------



## gantridennis (Jun 21, 2005)

Can anyone bless me with a gmail invite?!

Gantri Dennis / [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

gantridennis said:


> Can anyone bless me with a gmail invite?!
> Gantri Dennis / [email protected]


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## gantridennis (Jun 21, 2005)

G-MAIL
Is there a way to transfer folders from my yahoo to my gamil? I've been saving many of my emails in special folders such as "Passwords" & "Comfirmations" but, unlike contacts, I can't find a way to get this information over to my gmail. (Unless I forward every one of the one at a time.


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

not that i know of since like i said before, GMAIL doesn't use folders anyway. plus i do not know of any web-based email that lets you export/import mail.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

gantridennis said:


> G-MAIL
> Is there a way to transfer folders from my yahoo to my gamil? I've been saving many of my emails in special folders such as "Passwords" & "Comfirmations" but, unlike contacts, I can't find a way to get this information over to my gmail. (Unless I forward every one of the one at a time.


Use Mail Forward utility to forwrad the emails from Yahoo to Gmail

http://www.sspi-software.com/mailfwd_win.html


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

forwarding would only move new incoming mail to yahoo... wouldn't do any good for mail already on yahoo


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

two1361 said:


> forwarding would only move new incoming mail to yahoo... wouldn't do any good for mail already on yahoo


If you look at the Mail Forward utility, it is for moving existing emails. It's the term "forward" that confuses you.


----------



## simmy_rimmy (Jun 23, 2005)

i also nead a gmail account. please send me invitation. my mail id is [email protected]


----------



## andre55 (Jun 23, 2005)

I would like a gmail account if anyone woul be so kind as to invite me. My name is Andrius and email is linkindude2003(AT)hotmail.com


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invites to simmy_rimmy and andres55.


----------



## robjackson (Jun 23, 2005)

anychance i can get a gmail invite rob_jackson_ky(AT)yahoo.com


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

robjackson said:


> anychance i can get a gmail invite rob_jackson_ky(AT)yahoo.com


Invite sent.


----------



## burb (Jun 24, 2005)

I would love to be invited if you would be so kind!

rob [at] teamtwisted.freeserve.co.uk

Many thanks!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

burb said:


> I would love to be invited if you would be so kind!
> 
> rob [at] teamtwisted.freeserve.co.uk
> 
> Many thanks!


Invite sent.


----------



## andre55 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the invite War, much appreciated!


----------



## l0e0n0a (Jun 24, 2005)

war17, I would love an invite for Gmail as well. 
Lena, [email protected]

Thanks much.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

l0e0n0a said:


> war17, I would love an invite for Gmail as well.
> Lena, [email protected]
> 
> Thanks much.


Invite sent.


----------



## anson12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Could you send me a gmail invite? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

anson12 said:


> Could you send me a gmail invite? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!
> [email protected]


invite sent


----------



## JKWANG (Jun 25, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


MY NAME IS J.K , I'D LIKE TO SIGN UP A GMAIL ACCOUNT, PLEASE SEND INVITATION TO : [email protected].

tks/bgds
JK


----------



## n7Epsilon (Aug 27, 2004)

Invite sent....


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

I read elsewhere on the forum "In order to keep our site running efficiently, anytime a thread grows to more than 1000 replies, it's automatically closed and a new one is started." (http://forums.techguy.org/t340861&highlight=switch+computer.html).

How come this thread is still open? It is obviously a useful one with quite a few requests still coming in for gmail, but has become rather unwieldy. Time to open a new one?


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

The automated system that does that (techbot) is currently undergoing upgrades and is offline


----------



## hessam (Jun 24, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 hello....... 

MY name is Hessam amani and My e-mail is [email protected]
please send me an invitation.

Thank you......


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

hessam,

Invitation sent.


----------



## hessam (Jun 24, 2005)

Ratboy said:


> hessam,
> 
> Invitation sent.


 hi 
i am only 1 u your frind ..
please send me a Invitation in G -mail.....

thank you...


----------



## vrinty (Jun 27, 2005)

heya if you could post me an invite for g-mail i would be forever grateful my add is [email protected] thanx


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent invite to vrinty.

Edit: Vrinty has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


----------



## devilmaycry (Jun 27, 2005)

please someone send me an invitation
FULL NAME : Abdessemed Hocine Yousri
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## rhsdon1 (Jun 18, 2005)

Could someone please invite [email protected] to gmail? Thanks!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

devilmaycry said:


> please someone send me an invitation
> FULL NAME : Abdessemed Hocine Yousri
> EMAIL: [email protected]


Invite sent. enjoy! 



> Could someone please invite [email protected] to gmail? Thanks!


Invite sent. Enjoy!


----------



## hessam (Jun 24, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


hi.... my name is shahram real
please send me an invitation for gmail
thank you....

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

hessam said:


> hi.... my name is shahram real
> please send me an invitation for gmail
> thank you....
> 
> my e-mail is [email protected]


Invite sent.

Edit: Hessam has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## sarkazzimm (Jun 28, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


hi my name is isaiah my e-mail is [email protected] can you please send me a gmail invitation because i cannot contact js73 for some reason thank you


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

sarkazzimm said:


> hi my name is isaiah my e-mail is [email protected] can you please send me a gmail invitation because i cannot contact js73 for some reason thank you


Invite sent.

Edit: Sarkazzimm has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## XtsunamiX (Jun 28, 2005)

hi my name is kevin my e-mail is [email protected] can you please send me a gmail invitation because i cannot contact js73 thank you


----------



## sarkazzimm (Jun 28, 2005)

thank u war17


----------



## sarkazzimm (Jun 28, 2005)

thank u war17


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

XtsunamiX said:


> hi my name is kevin my e-mail is [email protected] can you please send me a gmail invitation because i cannot contact js73 thank you


Invitation sent.


----------



## mitchelltd (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello, can anyone out there spare me a gmail invite?

My sob story is that I got one for my wife a couple of months back from the spooler (isnoop), thinking 'I'll get one for myself later when I need one'. Silly boy. 

So can you put me out of my misery? I can be found at [email protected]

thanks in advance!
Tim Mitchell


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

mitchelltd said:


> Hello, can anyone out there spare me a gmail invite?
> 
> My sob story is that I got one for my wife a couple of months back from the spooler (isnoop), thinking 'I'll get one for myself later when I need one'. Silly boy.
> 
> ...


Invite sent.


----------



## bwilliams316 (Jun 28, 2005)

Can anyone else please spare a Gmail invite? [email protected]

Thanks
BW


----------



## Frosty3 (Jun 8, 2005)

Invite sent


----------



## miesaay (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey guys, anyone have a spare invite? If so, could u plz send it to Alexander at liverpool_supporter_in_nz (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Miesaay,

Welcome to TSG!

Unfortunatly I can't tell what your E-mail address is! write it out as you would as if you were sending an e-mail to yourself ie. [email protected]


----------



## miesaay (Jun 28, 2005)

k, its [email protected]


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

> k, its [email protected]


Miesaay,

Invite sent! enjoy!   :up:


----------



## miesaay (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanx!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Very Welcome


----------



## uniquerenato (Jun 29, 2005)

he my name is renato and i need gmail for an internet service
my email is [email protected]


----------



## gameishere (Jun 29, 2005)

i want a Gmail account too .... my mail

[email protected]


----------



## bobkopolow (Jun 29, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Please send gmail invite to Bob [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

> Please send gmail invite to Bob [email protected]


Invite sent, enjoy!



> gameishere i want a Gmail account too .... my mail


Invite sent, enjoy!



> he my name is renato and i need gmail for an internet service
> my email is [email protected]


Invite sent, Enjoy!


----------



## eleuthera (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have another gmail invite? I would greatly appreciate it! my address is [email protected] Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

eleuthera said:


> Does anyone have another gmail invite? I would greatly appreciate it! my address is [email protected] Thanks!!!!!


Invitation Sent.


----------



## dragonsblood (Jun 30, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


[email protected]
my name is in there
send me info on how to sign up aswell


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

dragonsblood said:


> my name is in there
> send me info on how to sign up aswell


Invitation sent.


----------



## abzupfer (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi, if possible I would appreciate a gmail account, my address now is 
[email protected]. Thanks, Andres


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

> Hi, if possible I would appreciate a gmail account, my address now is
> [email protected]. Thanks, Andres


Invite sent. Enjoy!


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

You Do Not need to give your full name.

Just your e-mail in which case you should use (AT) instead of @

Alan


----------



## Zin (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, My name is Jaesin and my email is Jaesin_hammer(at)hotmail.com. I was looking for an invite. Could you send me one please?


----------



## vrinty (Jun 27, 2005)

Invite sent to Jaesin_hammer.


----------



## Zin (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## vrinty (Jun 27, 2005)

MY E-MAIL IS shahramreal(at)gmail.com
it appears that you alreaddy have an account


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

hessam said:


> hi...
> pleASE SEND ME AN Invitation...
> MY E-MAIL IS [address deleted for privacy]
> thank you...


Probably just wants another to send to a friend. Not every account gets the option to send invitations.

Invitation sent.


----------



## hessam (Jun 24, 2005)

send me full name and your e-mail..
I sent you g-mail invation.........

gorom sakhanae mofta khorana............


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

You DO NOT need there name.

Please don't ask again, but out of curiosity, why are you asking?

Alan


----------



## suivres (Jun 30, 2005)

I know it's a little late but I'm wondering if I can still get an invite for gmail. My email is giezir(at)sbcglobal.net Thanks!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

suivres said:


> I know it's a little late but I'm wondering if I can still get an invite for gmail. My email is giezir(at)sbcglobal.net Thanks!


It's never too late here at TSG. Invitation sent.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

vrinty said:


> MY E-MAIL IS shahramreal(at)gmail.com
> it appears that you alreaddy have an account


Apparently hessam was a little confused. He sent _me _ an invitation.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Mabey a little eh? 



Alan


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

ive got 40 something invites left so if anyone else needs one theres plenty to go around


----------



## suivres (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you so very much Ratboy! I never thought I'd be able to get a gmail account! Thanks!


----------



## hmyaisr (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey budy could u please invitate me. my email is [email protected] and my name is Yasir

Thank you so much


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

hessam said:


> gorom sakhanae mofta khorana............


Just out of curiosity, what does this say?


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

hmyaisr said:


> Hey budy could u please invitate me. my email is [email protected] and my name is Yasir
> 
> Thank you so much


Invitation sent.


----------



## Astvision (Jul 2, 2005)

Would very much like GMail my e-mail address is: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Astvision said:


> Would very much like GMail my e-mail address is: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


invite sent


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Want a Gmail signature?
http://gizmo967.mgs3.org/Gmail/


----------



## AKOK (Jul 3, 2005)

AttackRabbit said:


> ive got 40 something invites left so if anyone else needs one theres plenty to go around


Hi, I just found this sight .....very helpful group here. I would like an invite to gmail please.....TIA

Greg [email protected]


----------



## SGaterX (Jul 3, 2005)

I would Like An Account Please...

Thanks,
SGater
[email protected]


----------



## rwallace (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd like a gmail account invitation please.

rwallace
[email protected]


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Invitations sent to AKOK, SGaterX and rwallace.


----------



## carlebabes (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like an invitation for gmail. I also received a threatening e-mail from a gmail user. Are there any public profiles or information that I could use to track it? Thanks.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

carlebabes said:


> I would like an invitation for gmail. I also received a threatening e-mail from a gmail user. Are there any public profiles or information that I could use to track it? Thanks.


We need an email address to send you an invite. For abusive email from Gmail, report to abuse(AT)gmail.com

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## xxxnet (Jul 5, 2005)

hola! thanks a lot if u can provide me with an invitation. my email is [email protected] and name remains Abraham Patrick


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

xxxnet said:


> hola! thanks a lot if u can provide me with an invitation. my email is [email protected] and name remains Abraham Patrick


Invite sent.

Edit: xxxnet has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


----------



## b00mslang (Jul 5, 2005)

I could really use one of these. I received a couple of invites in my webmail but apparently deleted them out of hand.

TIA,
[email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

b00mslang said:


> I could really use one of these. I received a couple of invites in my webmail but apparently deleted them out of hand.
> 
> TIA,
> [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## b00mslang (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanx for the invite war17, 

b00mslang


----------



## Sunshire (Jul 5, 2005)

I would like a Gmail account invitation,please !
My email :[email protected]
Thank you so much !


----------



## Frosty3 (Jun 8, 2005)

Invite sent


----------



## cj2448 (Apr 25, 2004)

What is Gmail? And why is an invite needed? Just curious if anyone cares to take the time to explain.  

Thanks and kindest regards,
Christine


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

It is still a beta version (more than 15 months after Google started offering gmail), and is still not open to general public, but with almost every user having 50 invitations, it is quite easy to get an invitation. Gmail changed the way other web e-mails were providing on line storage, giving a user 1 GB of storage (now increased to more than 2 GB).


----------



## AberStud (Jul 6, 2005)

Is is possible for anyone to send me an invite to Gmail? 

[email protected]

I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## ananya_it (Jul 6, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Sir,

please send me a gmail invitation.My full name is MS Ananya Ghoshal

and my e-mail address is:*ananya_it*AT *coolgoose*DOT*com* 
regards,

ananya


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Invitations sent to AberStud & ananya_it


----------



## jonnie.marsd (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, name's jonnie ([email protected])

Could someone be so kind as to mail me a GMail invite.


Thanks.


----------



## MyselfD (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi , can i get an invite plz  My email address is [email protected]

thnx 
My


----------



## cj2448 (Apr 25, 2004)

js73 said:


> It is still a beta version (more than 15 months after Google started offering gmail), and is still not open to general public, but with almost every user having 50 invitations, it is quite easy to get an invitation. Gmail changed the way other web e-mails were providing on line storage, giving a user 1 GB of storage (now increased to more than 2 GB).


Thanks for taking the time to explain.


----------



## ananya_it (Jul 6, 2005)

Ratboy said:


> Invitations sent to AberStud & ananya_it


 Thank you so much sir,I have successfully signed up to a gmail account


----------



## danz10 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi - I am looking for an invite for a G-Mail account. Can anyone help me out with this one...if so, please email me at [email protected]

I appreciate any help - thank you


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

danz10 said:


> Hi - I am looking for an invite for a G-Mail account. Can anyone help me out with this one...if so, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I appreciate any help - thank you


Invite sent.

Edit: Danz10 has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Invitations sent to jonnie.marsd & MyselfD


----------



## papu (Jul 7, 2005)

Please send one to me.

[email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

papu said:


> Please send one to me.
> 
> [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## bocce_bella (Jul 7, 2005)

[COLOR=Black]


js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.



Megan Griffiths 
[email protected] 
please send me a invite to Gmail please :up:


----------



## y2h1987 (Jul 7, 2005)

please send one to me thx

[email protected]


----------



## papu (Jul 7, 2005)

war17 said:


> Invite sent.


Thanks a lot

Papu


----------



## PAPUSKC (Jul 7, 2005)

war17 said:


> Invite sent.
> 
> Edit: xxxnet has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


PLEASE SEND TO ME ALSO AN INVITE.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
[email protected]


----------



## PAPUSKC (Jul 7, 2005)

PLEASE SEND TO ME ALSO AN INVITE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE

[email protected]


----------



## PAPUSKC (Jul 7, 2005)

Ratboy said:


> Invitations sent to jonnie.marsd & MyselfD


PLEASE SEND TO ME ALSO AN INVITE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE

[email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

You DO NOT need your name.
Js, why are you asking for it?

Alan


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Invite sent to [email protected]

Alan


----------



## MacScott (Jul 7, 2005)

Any gmail invites left?? [email protected],a,h,o,o.c,o,m


----------



## PAPUSKC (Jul 7, 2005)

Alan18 said:


> Invite sent to [email protected]
> 
> Alan


Thanks a lot


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

MacScott said:


> Any gmail invites left?? [email protected],a,h,o,o.c,o,m


 invite sent


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

PAPUSKC said:


> Thanks a lot


Your Welcome.

Alan


----------



## MacScott (Jul 7, 2005)

two1361 said:


> invite sent


Thank you!


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I have 50 invites, PM me.


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

so do i... email me and request an invite... [email protected]


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I now have over 400 invites, PM away!


----------



## y2h1987 (Jul 7, 2005)

PLEASE SEND TO ME ALSO AN INVITE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE

[email protected]


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I only give them to people who pm me, if you want you can take up to 3 from me since i have now over 500!!!! i got a lot of accounts with 50 invites each so i am giving them away


----------



## jtsquared (Feb 24, 2005)

Good grief, this kind of post gets more replies than anything else! If you want to donate gmail accounts or get a free one, go here:

http://www.bytetest.com/

1500 left when I posted this.

jT


----------



## Denali1066 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am very interested in Gmail and would greatly appreciate an invitation to sign up and use. Thank you in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Denali1066 said:


> I am very interested in Gmail and would greatly appreciate an invitation to sign up and use. Thank you in advance.
> 
> [email protected]


Invite sent.

Edit: Denali has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Invitations sent to bocce_bella & y2h1987.


----------



## techgal03 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey! It wud be jus great if I could get an invitation for a gmail account. I'd appreciate your help. I'm Bhavana Panditi and my email ID: [email protected] THANX!


----------



## techgal03 (Jul 8, 2005)

umm....got help from the bytetest.com website... thanx


----------



## filmmaker (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi my name is seb and my email address is [email protected]
I'm really keen on getting gmail, thanks

Seb


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

filmmaker said:


> Hi my name is seb and my email address is [email protected]
> I'm really keen on getting gmail, thanks
> 
> Seb


Invite sent.


----------



## Morialyn (Jul 11, 2005)

I have spent hours trying to sign up to gmail. i came across you guys, I am sure that Tech Support will com in handy for me, i tend to make things harder than they really are. Could you send me an invite to gmail?? Morialyn


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

We can send you an invite if you provide an email address.


----------



## big lazy (Jul 12, 2005)

I would like a gmail account also plz.

Sincerely,
big lazy


----------



## Ruger_10_22_ (Jul 12, 2005)

If any of you folks would be willing to send a GMAIL invite to [email protected] , It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks E.P.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Invite sent to Ruger. Big_lazy, if you want an invite, you need to provide an email address for the invite to go to.

Edit: Ruger has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


----------



## Ruger_10_22_ (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks alot. my account is up and running. Thanks Again E.P.


----------



## sandman77 (Jul 13, 2005)

If anyone still has spare invites could you please send a gmail invite to [email protected]?

thanks


----------



## sharifbari (Jul 13, 2005)

If you could send me a gmail invite I would appreciate it greatly.

Thanks Much,

[email protected]
Sharif Bari


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

invite sent to sandman77


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

invite sent to sharifbari


----------



## big lazy (Jul 12, 2005)

war17 said:


> Invite sent to Ruger. Big_lazy, if you want an invite, you need to provide an email address for the invite to go to.
> 
> Edit: Ruger has opened an account. Enjoy! :up:


 ok my email is [email protected]


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

big lazy said:


> ok my email is [email protected]


invite sent, enjoy!


----------



## thedixonsare (Jul 14, 2005)

Can someone please send me a gmail invite to [email protected]? The service looks cool. Thanks.

thedixonsare


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

thedixonsare said:


> Can someone please send me a gmail invite to (address removed for privacy)? The service looks cool. Thanks.


Invitation sent.


----------



## thedixonsare (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you very much Ratboy. You are awesome!

thedixonsare


----------



## sandman77 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the invite rancid. I've been needing a new email for a while.


----------



## kanha arora (Jul 14, 2005)

hi there my name is kanha arora. i am dieng for a gmail invitation. please send an invitation at kanhaarora
@yahoo.com thanks a lot.


----------



## kanha arora (Jul 14, 2005)

hi there. i am kanha arora. i am dieng for a gmail invitation. please send it to me at [email protected]. thanks a lot.


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

kanha arora said:


> hi there. i am kanha arora. i am dieng for a gmail invitation. please send it to me at [email protected]. thanks a lot.


invite sent, enjoy!


----------



## MMeffert (Jul 14, 2005)

I would also like a Gmail account. my email is Mitchell at MitchellMeffert.com (change the at to an @ sign) My name is Mitchell.


If someone could send me an invitation that would be awsome. Thanks


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

MMeffert said:


> I would also like a Gmail account. my email is Mitchell at MitchellMeffert.com (change the at to an @ sign) My name is Mitchell.
> 
> If someone could send me an invitation that would be awsome. Thanks


Invitation sent.


----------



## JulianX (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi guys see you giving out Invitations for Gmail :0 . I really whant one please send me at [email protected] . My name is Julian 

Thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eegold (Jul 15, 2005)

oh please oh please
can I have an Gmail invite
it would be fine

a hiku by:
[email protected]


----------



## boredman (Jul 15, 2005)

I've been browsing the GMAIL site for a while to find out you to be invited to create an account. If someone could please send me an invite, it would really help me out. Send the invite to [email protected] Thanks a lot.

Scott


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

JulianX said:


> Hi guys see you giving out Invitations for Gmail :0 . I really whant one please send me at [email protected] . My name is Julian
> 
> Thank youuuuuuuuuu


Invite sent, Enjoy!



> oh please oh please
> can I have an Gmail invite
> it would be fine
> 
> ...


Invite sent, enjoy!



> I've been browsing the GMAIL site for a while to find out you to be invited to create an account. If someone could please send me an invite, it would really help me out. Send the invite to [email protected] Thanks a lot.
> 
> Scott


Invite sent, enjoy!


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Me too Me too;was just trying to create a/c for storage with gdrive? but got the
usual only by invite message.If one of you could send an invite to my other default
address [email protected] I'll be a happy poster heh heh.Thanks


----------



## chemicalwill (Jul 15, 2005)

i cant belive there is 84 pages of requests! but i would really like a gmail account so if an invite is going that would be great!

[email protected]

thanks guys

regards

W


----------



## 3fs (Jul 12, 2005)

chemicalwill said:


> i cant belive there is 84 pages of requests! but i would really like a gmail account so if an invite is going that would be great!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Sent.

Why does everybody keep posting their email addy's right out in the open for the spambots to feed off of?


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Invites sent to Deodar.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## hidehi (Jul 16, 2005)

hi could you send me an invite to use gmail my addy is [email protected]
cheers leslie


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

hidehi said:


> hi could you send me an invite to use gmail my addy is [email protected]
> cheers leslie


Invite sent.


----------



## klinger1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Looking for a invite?? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

klinger1 said:


> Looking for a invite?? Thanks


I wasn't sure whether you wanted an invite or had some to give. I sent you one just in case.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

tompis said:


> Ok i don't want to sound stupid but i don't know what pm means sorry
> 
> My Name is Devin Fraser
> 
> I have windows xp professional and i have 512 mb of ram and i want a g mail account my e-mail is [email protected] please contact me a.s.a.p


Invite sent.


----------



## dmaic (Jul 17, 2005)

I would like an invite / registration for a gmail acct. please 

[email protected]

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

dmaic said:


> I would like an invite / registration for a gmail acct. please
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Lawrence


Invite sent.


----------



## dmaic (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks WLee :up:


----------



## alzizo (Jul 17, 2005)

i wanna join GMail plz plz plz..
send me da invitation, [email protected]
my name: Zizo Kortam..
plz hurry up..
thanks a lot..


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

alzizo said:


> i wanna join GMail plz plz plz..
> send me da invitation, [email protected]
> my name: Zizo Kortam..
> plz hurry up..
> thanks a lot..


Invite sent.


----------



## terryxp (Mar 30, 2002)

Gmail isnt beta anymore... go and get your gmails folks....


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

terryxp,

On what basis are you saying that Gmail is no longer beta? Where is the signup link for all?


----------



## 3fs (Jul 12, 2005)

war17 said:


> terryxp,
> 
> On what basis are you saying that Gmail is no longer beta? Where is the signup link for all?


 It's still beta according to gmail.com:


> 2. How do I sign up? When can I get a Gmail account?
> 
> We're currently only offering Gmail as part of a preview release and limited test. We don't have details on when Gmail will be made more widely available, as that depends in part on the results of the test.


----------



## 131130 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd like an invitation for a gmail account. Could you help me? please....
Thanks before..


----------



## 131130 (Jul 21, 2005)

my email address at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

131130 said:


> my email address at [email protected]
> Thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

For everyone this link has invites & the GMail Drive-allowing uploads to the 2 Gb
storage capacity.Just upload files as attatchments for a remote storage facility.
http://search.pcworld.com/query.htm...i=0&dt=an&ht=0&la=en&fl0=&op0=&qt=GMail+Drive


----------



## sreejith4u (Jul 21, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


my name is *sreejith* and my email id is *[email protected]* plz send me an invitation for signin in gmail plz


----------



## dime (Jul 23, 2005)

hei everyone, i would really like one of those gmail accounts. and i would be very happy if someone could send me an invitation, so that i could create an account. *billys_*****[email protected]*, is the address to send it to. i have just realised that the second part to my email address is put in *'s, so that last word it b.i.t.c.h..... thank you for taking your time to look at this, and please send me an invitation for a gmail account, i would be very welcomed for it.

dime..


----------



## dime (Jul 23, 2005)

war17 said:


> Invite sent.


hello darlin, i was wondering if you could be so wonderfull as to send me an invite for a gmail account. my email adress is *billys_*****[email protected]*. if you cant read what that last word to my email is, it's b.i.t.c.h....thanks before hand anyways.

dime.


----------



## Ninja_Frog (Jul 20, 2005)

That would be cool.

Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## littledancin (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, Could someone send me an G-mail invite? My e-mail address is

[email protected]

Anyone's help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## littledancin (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey *war17,*

could you help me out with the invites? Thanks.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

dime said:


> hei everyone, i would really like one of those gmail accounts. and i would be very happy if someone could send me an invitation, so that i could create an account. *billys_*****[email protected]*, is the address to send it to. i have just realised that the second part to my email address is put in *'s, so that last word it b.i.t.c.h..... thank you for taking your time to look at this, and please send me an invitation for a gmail account, i would be very welcomed for it.
> 
> dime..


invite sent


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Ninja_Frog said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> Jeff
> [email protected]


invite sent


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

littledancin said:


> Hey, Could someone send me an G-mail invite? My e-mail address is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Anyone's help will be greatly appreciated.


invite sent


----------



## ladyhawk (Jul 23, 2005)

Can someone send me an invite please?

[email protected]

thx


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

ladyhawk said:


> Can someone send me an invite please?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thx


sent


----------



## littledancin (Jul 23, 2005)

thanks kath100


----------



## zero25 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys could I get a gmail invite that would be really cool thanks so much in advance [email protected]


----------



## fion_ang (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi pls invite me for gmail sign up.

my email is [email protected], my name is Fion Ang.

Thanks alot.

Cheers
Fion


----------



## ziggamo29 (Jul 25, 2005)

can sum1 please invite me to gmail?.....well if u would like to invite me then my email is my uerename ziggamo29 @ aol.com please consider it... thank u!!


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

ziggamo29 said:


> can sum1 please invite me to gmail?.....well if u would like to invite me then my email is my uerename ziggamo29 @ aol.com please consider it... thank u!!


sent

sent [email protected]

sent [email protected]


----------



## zero25 (Jul 23, 2005)

thanks google bomb. you are sweet!


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

You're welcome Zero


----------



## SubZ3r0 (Jul 27, 2005)

please someone send me an invite for gmail [email protected] thanks!


----------



## magicemp (Jul 27, 2005)

hello can someone send me a gmail invite please as cant seem to sign up thanking you in advance [email protected] thank you   :up:  much appreceated


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'll send ya one magicemp.


----------



## magicemp (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you very much little den


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Done...you're welcome. :up:


----------



## magicemp (Jul 27, 2005)

yipee im done now,
and a happy bunny once again


----------



## helpmegmail (Jul 27, 2005)

can i get one as well? [email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

On its way.


----------



## helpmegmail (Jul 27, 2005)

little den said:


> On its way.


thanks! ^^ damn that was fast  :up:


----------



## SubZ3r0 (Jul 27, 2005)

may I please get 1 - [email protected] thanks


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

my gmails down...
Alan


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Mines not... Odd....

Anyway...done!


----------



## SubZ3r0 (Jul 27, 2005)

thx for invites


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 27, 2005)

hey guys could I get a gmail invite that would be really cool thanks so much in advance [email protected]


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

Kurokawa said:


> hey guys could I get a gmail invite that would be really cool thanks so much in advance [email protected]


sent


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Google_Bomb... thanks for the invitation but unfortunately I receive the following message when i submit my registration info. =(

We're sorry. This invitation is not valid. We monitor invitations to protect our users, and to prevent abuse. If you'd like to sign up for Gmail, please ask a friend with an account to invite you directly.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll send you one.........done.


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't understand why you'd get that message, but I just sent two more see if they work for you. If they don't I'll send them from a different account. 

Mark

edit- 

Someone beat me to it hopefully that'll do the trick for you.


----------



## the_firm (Jul 28, 2005)

pls invite me in gmail... anybody...pls... my account is [email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Invite sent.

But I gotta' tell you.... that e-mail is......


Alan


----------



## checksal (Jul 28, 2005)

HI!
This is too cool! May I get a GMAIL account too please? My address is [email protected]. THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey if you would like a gmail invitation let me know! just private message me with your email address and full name and I'll get to it! I'm having to much free time at work and school lately!


----------



## checksal (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi arsohn!
Thanks I just sent you an email.


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

checksal invite sent!


----------



## checksal (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks a bunch! That was real fast! Your too cool man!


----------



## couponcharli (Jul 28, 2005)

As cookie monster loves cookies....I love Gmail....please feed me invitation.


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

couponcharli said:


> As cookie monster loves cookies....I love Gmail....please feed me invitation.


You didn't post an E-mail address.

your invites
http://mail.google.com/mail/a-559e014d2e-c3c961a299-9d75ca9844

http://mail.google.com/mail/a-559e014d2e-a2a6837cd8-b81352d2ff


----------



## couponcharli (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] - invite sent!
David


----------



## techogeek (Jul 3, 2004)

hey can you send me one, my email is...

[email protected]


----------



## meedoo (Jul 29, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent to the 2 above.

Alan


----------



## aajains (Jul 29, 2005)

sportman18 said:


> I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?


----------



## aajains (Jul 29, 2005)

sportman18 said:


> I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?


----------



## aajains (Jul 29, 2005)

jkjk


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

What the heck are you trying to say here?

Alan


----------



## chem3 (Apr 6, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

sent - [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Ripsawfalls (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a few invites to send out. Just send me a Private Message with your email address.


----------



## dialkenken22 (Aug 1, 2005)

my name is ken and my email is [email protected]. if someone could invite me thatd be awesome. gmail seems amazing. 2 Gigs! thats crazy. idk how it works if you invite me pm me or w/e. i would pm someone but i just signed up so i cant it says i have to wait god knows how long. thnx


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

dialkenken22 said:


> my name is ken and my email is [email protected]. if someone could invite me thatd be awesome. gmail seems amazing. 2 Gigs! thats crazy. idk how it works if you invite me pm me or w/e. i would pm someone but i just signed up so i cant it says i have to wait god knows how long. thnx


Invite sent.


----------



## 100% Weasel (Aug 1, 2005)

hi im austin and my email is [email protected]. it would be awsome if someone would send me an invite! thanks a million in advance!!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

It's on it's way.


----------



## 100% Weasel (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow! awsome, that was fast. less than 5 minuets. you're the best! thanks.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Your welcome.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

100% Weasel said:


> hi im austin and my email is [email protected]. it would be awsome if someone would send me an invite! thanks a million in advance!!


Invite sent.


----------



## The J Man (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys duz anyone have any invites for a Gmail account? I would really REALLY appreciate one. Please email me on [email protected] if u have one or know where 2 get one..  
Chur bro!!


----------



## linda_jb (Aug 27, 2002)

There is one on the way.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Please, I am so desperate for a GMail account, my email is [email protected]!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

It's on its way.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks soooooooooo much. I cannot show how much I appreciate this!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, but how do I get it?


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

It should be in your hotmail inbox.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Theres only an email saying you've replied!


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

What, the link saying what thread it is in?


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

No...My outbox shows it was sent.

I'll send another one.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Have a look now.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, I will


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Honesly, Its not there, there only a link which tells you what thread the message is in and I tried that and it brought me back to here. The other two links are how to unsubscribe.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Got it!!!!!!!! It was in my Junk email!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone want a GMail invitation? 1 Left!


----------



## tamlyn (Aug 1, 2005)

i would like a gmail account please for anyone who is willing to send me an invite...please email me at [email protected]k you


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

tamlyn said:


> i would like a gmail account please for anyone who is willing to send me an invite...please email me at [email protected]k you


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

What happened? Just half an hour earlier, you needed one desparately! Apparently you got two of them. There are plenty of invitations floating around anyway.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Can I have one please?

[email protected]

Where do you get invites from?


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Ted1111 said:


> Can I have one please?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Where do you get invites from?


I sent you one earlier...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Not that anybody seems to care, but there appear to be
serious privacy issues with G-mail.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://www.epic.org/privacy/gmail/agltr5.3.04.html

John


----------



## smurfette84 (Aug 2, 2005)

hey does anyone have a gmail invite they could send me, i so want it.
my email is [email protected]
this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

smurfette84 said:


> hey does anyone have a gmail invite they could send me, i so want it.
> my email is [email protected]
> this would be greatly appreciated


Invite sent.


----------



## chezermega (Aug 2, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 Hi i saw your post and if you send me an invite, i will host u a web page


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

chezermega, we need an email address to send the invite to.


----------



## Aaldiar (Aug 2, 2005)

My name is Eric V. and my email is [email protected] ... if someone would be so kind as to send an invite my way ;-) many thanks


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

sent [email protected]


----------



## jonesy29 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey all 
My name is Bob Jones and my email is [email protected]
would somebody please send me a 'G-mail' invitation


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

jonesy29 said:


> Hey all
> My name is Bob Jones and my email is [email protected]
> would somebody please send me a 'G-mail' invitation


SENT !


----------



## jonesy29 (Aug 2, 2005)

um hey again 
thanks for the invite to Gmail

when do I get invites because my roomate might want one too
his name is Tim Phiungkeo
his email is [email protected]
since this happens to be his computer, and access


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent.

There given out after a little bit, 2 weeks - a month.

Alan


----------



## Nurwandini (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I would like to know how to sign up to Gmail. I can't find the sign up button or would you kindly invite me to join Gmail?

Thank you for your help


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## RGregory (Jul 27, 2005)

I need one desperately... [email protected]


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

RGregory said:


> I need one desperately... [email protected]


Don't get desperate  invite sent


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I have 50 invites left. PM me if you want one.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Dont we have enough gmail threads started.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

popolin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is William my email is
> Please send me a 'G-mail' invitation, thank you so much for your kind help.


Invite sent.


----------



## popolin (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your help war17.

Could you pls help me delete the above message sent by you. Don't want too many people to spot my email. 

Thanks you once again.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

popolin said:


> Thanks a lot for your help war17.
> 
> Could you pls help me delete the above message sent by you. Don't want too many people to spot my email.
> 
> Thanks you once again.


Per your request, your email address is edited out.


----------



## gilsmethod (Aug 4, 2005)

i have several invitations left on my GMail account....PM me and I'll try to get to you as soon as I can.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I got a few invites. Send me a PM if you want one.


----------



## computerwiz_ (Aug 5, 2005)

heyy,
I would like a Gmail invite please. I will use my invites to invite others lol. Thx
My e-mail is [email protected] and my name is Andrew Rossy


----------



## bigtuna420 (Jul 7, 2001)

invite sent to [email protected]


----------



## computerwiz_ (Aug 5, 2005)

thx alot


----------



## jvii (Sep 24, 2004)

I would love an invite, if someone has a spare.  

Thanks!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

jvii, we can send you an invite if you provide an email address.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## jvii (Sep 24, 2004)

Please email invite to j7wb (AT) yahoo.com .

Thanks!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Ok, will do jvii


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Invite sent 
David


----------



## ChaoticHavok (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is my email [email protected]. Please I would like gmail.


----------



## jvii (Sep 24, 2004)

It worked! Thanks a ton!


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

ChaoticHavok said:


> Here is my email [email protected]. Please I would like gmail.


Invite sent. :up:


----------



## ChaoticHavok (Aug 5, 2005)

Dude, thanks a lot. Oh and by the way. How do I invite someone to Gmail? I want to invite a friend to it too.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

ChaoticHavok said:


> Dude, thanks a lot. Oh and by the way. How do I invite someone to Gmail? I want to invite a friend to it too.


After using it for a week or two, you will see an invite box on the left side of the screen.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Squashman said:


> Dont we have enough gmail threads started.


I agree. Could the mods/admins just merge them together?

Late,


----------



## ChaoticHavok (Aug 5, 2005)

KeithKman said:


> After using it for a week or two, you will see an invite box on the left side of the screen.


Thanks Again KeithKman!


----------



## angels501 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ted1111 said:


> Anyone want a GMail invitation? 1 Left!


ANY GMAIL INVITES LEFT


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i have a bunch of gmail invites. give me ur email if u want one.


----------



## angels501 (Aug 6, 2005)

[email protected] thanks


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Ok!


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

angels501 said:


> [email protected] thanks


invite sent


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

PM me if you want an invite.


----------



## Bsbllccdad (Aug 6, 2005)

Would love an invite... John... [email protected]


----------



## Google_Bomb (Jul 23, 2005)

sent


----------



## tohm (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't know if I'm allowed to do this on TSG... didn't find it in the rules but if I'm not, please stop me right away! Don't wanna get a bad reputation! 

My original question was going to be: Does anyone want a Gmail invite, because I have about 15 left. Just give me you email address and tell me why you deserve it. I'll give 'em away. No need for them on me!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks like you are stuck with them tohm,it was a bit of a craze at the time but I would imagine everyone who wanted one now has one,still no harm in asking ......


----------



## telris (Aug 6, 2005)

dude i need a gmail account : [email protected]


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

There's a huge thread about it in web/email, go check it out.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Big-K: Post the thread for her or him!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

tohm: If you use search and type in gmail invites...there are like 30 threads on gmail....here is the one with the most replies:

http://forums.techguy.org/t340027


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

telris said:


> dude i need a gmail account : [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## jermaine1b (Aug 8, 2005)

CAN I GET A GMAIL INVITE!!!!!!! PLEASE EMAIL TO [email protected]


----------



## jermaine1b (Aug 8, 2005)

ANY INVITES LEFT? I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE.....
[email protected]


----------



## jermaine1b (Aug 8, 2005)

Can I Get An [email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent (re: other thread)


----------



## tohm (Jul 15, 2005)

tohm is a HE thank you..


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

Since I'm always one of the last ones to notice a 'craze' and hop on the fad train, ( hence my still wearing madras and penny loafers ) I'd like to have one, tohm, if you have any left. 

Course, I don't want to post my email in the forum so the spam creeps can harvest it and send me porn out the wazoo ( no pun intended ) and entrepreneur scams until I'm nuts. So, can I just pm you with my email address? I guess, of course, that you might be a serial killer and then you'll start emailing me trying to suck up and pry personal information out of me with the sole intent of finding out where I live and showing up at my house with a weed whacker and a Hefty lawn and leaf bag and cut me into teensy pieces and bury me in a Special K box under your trailer house, just after you defile my dead body and make a video with subtitles of the slaying for your own future viewing pleasure and to sell on Ebay for $49.95.

Okay, does being a paranoid nut qualify as a good reason to give me an invite, tohm or can I kiss that offer goodbye now?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

PM me your email address and I will oblige ..... this also applies to anyone else who wants one


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

telecom69 said:


> PM me your email address and I will oblige ..... this also applies to anyone else who wants one


Thanks a bunch! I just sent you a pm with my email address.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Get Google's Gmail
https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount
Google launched Gmail about a year ago. But until now, only the elite who received an invitation could join.


----------



## artura (Aug 9, 2005)

I would love an invite for gmail, if anyone has any to spare! [email protected]


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Ok, just sending it artura


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Sent! You should recieve it now
David


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

yes they should have made that a little more obvious 

having a "google account" can be very useful.. tons of new stuff to try out


----------



## artura (Aug 9, 2005)

All sorted! Thanks blyghtondj!   :up:


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Anytime!
David


----------



## artura (Aug 9, 2005)

cool


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll just put a big note here. When you post your email requesting a gmail account make sure you don't need it. Bots swarm this site and you could get greatly spammed. A little trick is this
averagejoe (die spambots) @gmail.com

That should fix ur problems.
Oh and I have invites so post here, if I feel you are worthy of them I'll private message you.


----------



## bilsig (Aug 9, 2005)

My wife and I would love an invite each if anyone would like to send us one.

k_ziegler (AT) yahoo.com

paulak77 (AT) yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

bilsig said:


> My wife and I would love an invite each if anyone would like to send us one.
> 
> k_ziegler (AT) yahoo.com
> 
> ...


They're on their way.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## bilsig (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks little_den! Worked great for both of us!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## seungze (Aug 9, 2005)

My e-mail address is
seungze[AT]Hotmail.com
Thank you


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Done! :up: 
David


----------



## seungze (Aug 9, 2005)

wow!!
you are so fast~
thank you for your favor~
 :up:


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey,

Could I have an invite?

I would like to have a better e-mail! Everything that I find is junk!!

Thanks a bunch if you can!

REMOVING E-MAIL FOR SECURITY/SPAM ISSUES

Joe S.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

if anybody else wants any, email me at cleckley at the domain that is mentioned .com
gmail
i got plenty


----------



## comis (Aug 10, 2005)

Could you please send me a invite aswell? 

My €-Mail

```
comis c2i net
     @   .
```
Thanks in advance! :up:


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

comis said:


> Could you please send me a invite aswell?
> 
> My -Mail
> 
> ...


Invite sent.


----------



## comis (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## pointfive (Aug 10, 2005)

wow.. this thread has been going strong since october.. i really find that amazing. 
lets hope that i havent jinxed it..

I would really like a gmail invite at [email protected]

thanks.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

ok, will send now
DAvid


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

sent!
 :up:


----------



## sanchu_edp (Jul 28, 2005)

Please send me a gmail sign up link

Regards,

Sanchu.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

i need your email..........


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I would like a gmail account because hotmail puts adds on there email and it makes me look bad.
[email protected]


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

LufkinP6

I would remove my e-mail if I were you! You may end up with loads of spam otherwise!

J.S.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

sine into aim jsterjis


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

what is that supposed to mean?? for one, you spelled my name wrong, and for another you aren't supposed to post messages totally off topic and to an individual in forums!

J.S.


----------



## michael*rhcp (Aug 10, 2005)

Could you hook me up with a gmail account aswell? that would be so nice!
e-mail is [email protected]

cheers


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Ok, just sending...................
David


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

sent :up:
David


----------



## michael*rhcp (Aug 10, 2005)

oww, thanks mate..very nice


----------



## FlatOut4ever (Jan 7, 2004)

I would love a gmail account, can anyone hook me up? I'd appreciate it! [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

FlatOut4ever said:


> I would love a gmail account, can anyone hook me up? I'd appreciate it! [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Invite sent.


----------



## bethel22 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm looking for a gmail account and I'd greatly appreciate an invitation! My email address is [email protected]. THANKS!!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

It's on its way.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## teaboss (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a gmail account and I'd love to be invited! My email address is [email protected]. THANKS!! :up:


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

teaboss said:


> I'm looking for a gmail account and I'd love to be invited! My email address is [email protected]. THANKS!! :up:


Invite sent.


----------



## abarsami (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking for an invite for gmail. Can someone email me at [email protected].


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

abarsami said:


> I'm looking for an invite for gmail. Can someone email me at [email protected].


PM sent.


----------



## abarsami (Aug 12, 2005)

Can you send to my email. I just signed up so I am unable to access my pm. thanks


----------



## wilkinsonbd (Aug 12, 2005)

Would someone please invite me to gmail? My email is [email protected].


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

sent!
David


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

abarsami said:


> Can you send to my email. I just signed up so I am unable to access my pm. thanks


I got your PM and email address and sent you an invite.


----------



## abarsami (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## jameskhoo (Aug 13, 2005)

My email is [email protected] .. I would appreciate a gmail invitation ..


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Sending..............


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Sent!


----------



## Rutter (Dec 17, 2001)

wow, almost 100 pages of invites sent out! Thats mpressive, the bots will be having a field day!

Gmail is pretty damn good tho!


----------



## thisisjimmy (Aug 14, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Jimmy and [email protected]


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well i dont give invites to people with post counts under 200.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

thisisjimmy said:


> Jimmy and [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

My name is Duncan Pollock, and my email address is [email protected]
I am looking for a Gmail invitation. If anyone has any, it would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Much appreciated war17


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey

Can someone please send me a Gmail invite. I could really use one

Thanks

Duncan Pollock
[email protected]


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

dtpollock said:


> Hey
> 
> Can someone please send me a Gmail invite. I could really use one
> 
> ...


Invite sent


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks to war17 and kath100 for your Gmail invites..........Let me know if I can return the favour sometime


----------



## Dell user (Aug 4, 2004)

I have 50 invites. If anyone would like one just send me a pm


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Just check in here.
Easier I would think.


----------



## unicorn_007 (Aug 15, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


am sivakirannad my MailID is [email protected].
sir i would like to be a member of gmail,will be very thankful to u .


----------



## unicorn_007 (Aug 15, 2005)

am sivakirannad my MailID is [email protected].
sir i would like to be a member of gmail,will be very thankful to u .


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

unicorn_007 said:


> am sivakirannad my MailID is [email protected].
> sir i would like to be a member of gmail,will be very thankful to u .


Invite sent.


----------



## azns (Aug 15, 2005)

can i get an invite my name is jonathan and my email is [email protected] please can i get a invite


----------



## azns (Aug 15, 2005)

plz i need it really bad plz


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

azns said:


> can i get an invite my name is jonathan and my email is [email protected] please can i get a invite


Invite sent.


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

O.k guys and gals, I have a question

When I was regiistering my Gmail account, I messed up. Instead of registering as [email protected] I registered as [email protected] by pure accident

Is there any way that I can sort this out?


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes. Once you've logged in, at the top right hand corner of the page, there is a settings feature. Click on that and go to 'Account Settings'. Follow the prompts from there.


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

O.k, so I 'm in Account Settings..........now which option do I choose to change my actual Gmail address from [email protected] to [email protected]?


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey there all

Really sorry to do this, but I stuffed my Gmail account up, and now I can't change it. If anyone has a spare Gmail invitation that they could send me, I would be most appreciative.

Thanks

Duncan Pollock
CompTia A+ Certified
Currently working on Network+
[email protected]


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Please guys, I'm looking for a Gmail invite. I messed up my last account, so if somebody could help me out, that would be terrific. Again, if anyone has a spare Gmail account, could they please send one to me.

Thanks

Duncan Pollock
Comptia A+ Certified
Currently work on Network+


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll send it to ya


----------



## debabrata (Aug 17, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.



 Hi ! Dear,
Pls send me an invitation so that I can have a gmail account. My name and e-mail are as follows : Debabrata Das
[email protected]


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all, 

just wanted to say 'Thanks' to Den for the Gmail invitation. Finally I am set up right. I won't be stuffing up this account. Anyway, I'm out for the night.

Night all, from New Zealand

Duncan Pollock
CompTia A+ Certified
Currently working on Network+


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Invite sent to [email protected]


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## texkenobi (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello! I would appreciate an invite to Gmail, if anyone would be willing.

[email protected]

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Its on its way...


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## voojadey (Aug 17, 2005)

Can anyone spare an invitation for me?

[email protected]

Thank you very!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

It's on it's way...


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

What I don't like about this thread is the people come, make an account, get an invite, then there gone...


----------



## 77mm (Aug 18, 2005)

I would love an invite for gmail as well my email is: [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

77mm said:


> I would love an invite for gmail as well my email is: [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## ucuv (Aug 19, 2005)

hi, im a newbie on this forum. i rellay2 want a gmail account. please... anybody invite me... my name is Yusuf Hadi, my email is [email protected]

thank you everyone..


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent.
[email protected]


----------



## TomasKay (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if Google are going to make GMail accounts directly available through their site at any point? I already have one (sorry, nothing left to give away!), but it would be nice to put a stop to this madness


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Madness??

It's still BETA, at some point they may.


----------



## TomasKay (Aug 13, 2005)

I was kinda joking, but the fact that there is a mile-long thread on EVERY forum in the world consisting just of people asking for GMail invites seems pretty crazy to me. Why is it still beta anyway? Seems pretty fully-functional to me...


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I dunno. 

Pretty weird eh?
The only thing that bothers me about this thread is that people make an account get an invite then there gone.


----------



## pims (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone have a Gmail inventation over, 
Best regards pims


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

pims said:


> Anyone have a Gmail inventation over,
> Best regards pims


We need to know where to sent it to


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

On its way


----------



## pims (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you very much and have a nice holiday


----------



## LA Gypsy (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds funny to post this after the previous comments, but I was actually wanting a Gmail account to compare it to me using my Outlook. I currently have a domain and use that e-mail address, but personally I try not to use Microsoft whenever possible. How large a file can you transfer or recieve on Gmail? Is there a storage limit on your box? If you could get me a Gmail account it would be great. As before, I look for anyway to not support Bill. My e-mail is [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

LA Gypsy said:


> Sounds funny to post this after the previous comments, but I was actually wanting a Gmail account to compare it to me using my Outlook. I currently have a domain and use that e-mail address, but personally I try not to use Microsoft whenever possible. How large a file can you transfer or recieve on Gmail? Is there a storage limit on your box? If you could get me a Gmail account it would be great. As before, I look for anyway to not support Bill. My e-mail is [email protected].
> Thanks


Invite sent. Attachment limit is like most other services, 10MB for the whole email (about 7 for the attachment).


----------



## LA Gypsy (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you. Just sometimes in my line of work I need more than the typical 1mb that is offered with other mail services.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Alan18 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Pretty weird eh?
> The only thing that bothers me about this thread is that people make an account get an invite then there gone.


I was supposed to go....?   

j/k. They'll be back...when they need our help!


----------



## jessica_17 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi i'm Jessica and i whould really love it if someone could send me an invite to G-Mail Please... Heres my address [email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent to: [email protected]


----------



## patrick888 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello All,

My wife and myself are using hotmail for long time but would like to try gmail as heard that it is great. Do anyone of you mind to send us an invite of that please?

Our email addresses are:

[email protected] 
[email protected]

Thanks very much.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

They are on there way.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## patrick888 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks very much for your help little den. You are so quick and helpful.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## patrick888 (Aug 21, 2005)

We've got our accounts now, thanks for that. Just curious if we can also invite our friends too?

Thanks.


----------



## keptaboraberry (Dec 9, 2001)

Could you send me an invitation? Thanks,
Mark - [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

keptaboraberry said:


> Could you send me an invitation? Thanks,
> Mark - [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## narutto (Aug 23, 2005)

up 'til now I used yahoo,it's pretty good, but you know too many Folders and Filter, makes me crazy.. I'm interessted with what gmail offers, i can search the topic from my email, so please, can anyone sent an gmail-invitation to me [email protected], thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

narutto said:


> up 'til now I used yahoo,it's pretty good, but you know too many Folders and Filter, makes me crazy.. I'm interessted with what gmail offers, i can search the topic from my email, so please, can anyone sent an gmail-invitation to me [email protected], thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## narutto (Aug 23, 2005)

wow.. it's pretty fast, thx man...
how do you get these all invitations ??? *just curious


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You get 50 all the time.


----------



## CtW42 (Aug 23, 2005)

Name is Brian Doudna

Thanks

Thanks for sending the invite Alan


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent To: [email protected]


----------



## saysay08 (Aug 23, 2005)

could you send me a invite to gmail?
[email protected]
please


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent to: [email protected]


----------



## foci (Aug 23, 2005)

Could you please send me a gmail invite? Love your work....

Thanks heaps.

Simon: [email protected]


----------



## colbygenoway (Aug 23, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone could helpe me out with getting a gmail account my name is colby genoway and my email address is [email protected], thanks


----------



## narutto (Aug 23, 2005)

i would like send u guys gmail-Invitation, but i don't know how  although i have a googlemail account, btw the domain ist not [email protected] but [email protected]
sorry......


----------



## saysay08 (Aug 23, 2005)

thank you


----------



## wes-- (Aug 24, 2005)

hook me up with a gmail invite
wes
[email protected]


----------



## colbygenoway (Aug 23, 2005)

if anyone can add me to gmail please do Colby Genoway my email address is [email protected] thanks a lot


----------



## andrewdmills (Aug 24, 2005)

I was wanting a GMAIL email address for my internet radio station 'Dark Cloud Radio'. Can anyone help me?

My email address is
[email protected]


----------



## evilc (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

If possible, please send me an invitation: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.

evilC


----------



## Albraner (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

if anyone would be able to invite my mail address martinweng[at]gmx.net to gmail? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nofearinc (Aug 21, 2005)

Albraner said:


> Hi,
> 
> if anyone would be able to invite my mail address martinweng[at]gmx.net to gmail? Thanks in advance!


Done. 
EvilC, done.
andrewdmills, done.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

I understand that no invitation is needed anymore for a gmail signup in the US now, as long as you have a mobile phone capable of receiving text messages.
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/aug2005/tc20050824_9823_tc119.htm
though I could not locate a signup link for gmail.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats google IM.
I heard that the other day.
Kinda cool.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes the article is about google talk, but the last paragraph (before readers' comments) is about gmail invitations.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Good plan isn't it?
Thanks :up:


----------



## lukeytoon (Aug 24, 2005)

can any one invite me to gmail my name is luke and my email is [email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent


----------



## Sundownhill (Aug 24, 2005)

Please please can i have a gmail invite, thank you so [email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Its on its way...


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## Mark-R (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

If possible, could you please send me a gmail invitation? [email protected]
Many thanks!

Mark-R


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

Mark-R said:


> Hi,
> 
> If possible, could you please send me a gmail invitation? [email protected]
> Many thanks!
> ...


Invite sent!


----------



## Mark-R (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you, Guilo!


----------



## andrewdmills (Aug 24, 2005)

My email has been sent from 3 people. Would you think this would be a problem?


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Nope.
All that means is you get 3 invites!


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

I can contribute invites to any chap who wants e'm.

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

:up:


----------



## Mark-R (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi again,

Could anyone tell me, how long after "a gmail invite" is sent before I receive the invite?


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Um... anywhere from 2 seconds - 2 minutes...


----------



## Mark-R (Aug 24, 2005)

OK. Well, Guilo posted that an invite was sent about an hour and 20 minutes ago. Nothing yet. Should I try a different email address? (Maybe MSN screened it out - although I checked the Junk filter, which showed nothing). Could someone try another invite to this address: [email protected]

Thank you,
Mark-R.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent


----------



## Mark-R (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you Alan18! 

Do you think microsoft screened the other invite? (kidding, I hope). Nonetheless, I'm all signed up - thanks again for the invite.

Mark-R


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Nah, whoever sent it must've messed up..


----------



## zorgster (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi

I would like to have a look at GMail ... am evaluating other Google APIs and services...

Thanks


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

zorgster said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to have a look at GMail ... am evaluating other Google APIs and services...
> 
> Thanks


Awesome!! Yay for you!!! and all that stuff...hehehe 

I guess you'd like someone to send ya one...?

If so...I'm guessing..we'd probably need your email addy then...?

Just a guess...


----------



## andrewdmills (Aug 24, 2005)

Go to google.com and type "gmail sign up".


----------



## zorgster (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks

[email protected]

Z


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

zorgster,

Invitation sent. Enjoy.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

andrewdmills said:


> Go to google.com and type "gmail sign up".


What will that get you other than a list of forum threads (just like this one) where you have to post a request for an invitaion?


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey man can u send me a invitation my email is [email protected]


----------



## zorgster (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks Ratboy...
arm in...


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent to [email protected]


----------



## delmontebana (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Could someone kindly send an invite to me at [email protected]

Many many many thanks in advance


----------



## tazzlover (Aug 25, 2005)

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


tazzlover at [email protected] (Lynn Harris)


----------



## tazzlover (Aug 25, 2005)

tazzlover said:


> tazzlover at [email protected] (Lynn Harris)


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

delmontebana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone kindly send an invite to me at [email protected]
> 
> Many many many thanks in advance


Done!


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

tazzlover said:


> tazzlover at [email protected] (Lynn Harris)


An invite for you too!


----------



## Fuzzy777 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi I would Really like A G-Mail Account my adress is [email protected] I would be eternally gratefull and praise your name if you send me an invite


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## bubbastone (Aug 25, 2005)

If possible I would like to setup a gmail account: [email protected]


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## bajing (Aug 26, 2005)

Dear myfriend,
Please send me an invitation at [email protected] so that I can sign up at gmail.
Thank very much.


----------



## Ted1111 (Aug 1, 2005)

Who closed down the last thread and why?


----------



## beno32 (Aug 26, 2005)

hi everyone... i have tried a few times, and thought i might ask again... i was just hoping someone could invite me to GMail, my email address is [email protected] ... thankyou (in advance if i am lucky enough!!) so much, stu, 24 sydney australia.

ps; this would really mean alot, i have been attempting to get a GMail account for over a year now. thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ted1111 said:


> Who closed down the last thread and why?


A moderator, is that ok?

Because it had hit 1000 posts. Makes indexing easier when Tech Guy does the nightly backups


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

beno32 said:


> hi everyone... i have tried a few times, and thought i might ask again... i was just hoping someone could invite me to GMail, my email address is [email protected] ... thankyou (in advance if i am lucky enough!!) so much, stu, 24 sydney australia.
> 
> ps; this would really mean alot, i have been attempting to get a GMail account for over a year now. thanks again.


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at gallery95(AT)gmail.com


----------



## MarineAboard (Aug 26, 2005)

I want it so I can contact my family at the US for free via GoogleTalk, cause calling from Qatar - where I have been Shipped- is so expensive!!!

name: Tom
e-mail: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sent.


----------



## MarineAboard (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks guys, appreciated alot


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Anything we can do to help our Marines Abroad


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

bajing said:


> Dear myfriend,
> Please send me an invitation at ... so that I can sign up at gmail.
> Thank very much.


Sent


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

bajing said:


> Dear myfriend,
> Please send me an invitation at [email protected] so that I can sign up at gmail.
> Thank very much.


sent!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Two is better than one, I guess.


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey rat boy can u send me a gmail invitation


----------



## beno32 (Aug 26, 2005)

_*"All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand."*_hahahahaha nice one.

War17 kindly sent me my GMail invite, and i am now signed up -- one problem down, one to go (and i live with her, so there's no escape!! *just jokes*) -- being a new GMail member, i do not have any "invites" to give, but my fiance alison would really love to join too to use google chat with her mum in vancouver (we are down under, sydney australia).

if anyone has a spare invite, her address is [email protected]

thankyou!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

beno32 said:


> _*"All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand."*_hahahahaha nice one.
> 
> War17 kindly sent me my GMail invite, and i am now signed up -- one problem down, one to go (and i live with her, so there's no escape!! *just jokes*) -- being a new GMail member, i do not have any "invites" to give, but my fiance alison would really love to join too to use google chat with her mum in vancouver (we are down under, sydney australia).
> 
> ...


Invite sent.


----------



## jimbrack (Aug 27, 2005)

I would love a GMail invite jbrackATihug.co.nz
Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## turntable560 (Aug 27, 2005)

[email protected]
thank you!


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

jimbrack said:


> I would love a GMail invite jbrackATihug.co.nz
> Thanks in advance
> Jim


Invite sent


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

turntable560 said:


> [email protected]
> thank you!


Invite sent


----------



## jimbrack (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Kath
)

Jim


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

kazz88 said:


> hey rat boy can u send me a gmail invitation


It would be my pleasure, but you have to provide an email address.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at gallery95(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Goose10 (Aug 27, 2005)

can someone please send me a gmail invitation...i really want it....plz email me at [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Goose10 said:


> can someone please send me a gmail invitation...i really want it....plz email me at [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ratboy said:


> It would be my pleasure, but you have to provide an email address.


ok sorry i forgot my email is

[email protected]

thanx :up:


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

kazz88 said:


> ok sorry i forgot my email is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanx :up:


Invite sent.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have a phone that can receive text messages, you don't need a Gmail invite.


----------



## mrbonger (Aug 28, 2005)

hi there,

can someone send me a gmail invitation? my email is [email protected].

Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

war17 said:


> Invite sent.


hey War17 thanx for the invitation :up:


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

brendandonhu said:


> If you have a phone that can receive text messages, you don't need a Gmail invite.


Here is how (Only works in the U.S.):

https://www.google.com/accounts/SmsMailSignup1


----------



## Paski (Aug 29, 2005)

May I please be sent an invitation?

paski316(AT)hotmail(DOT)com

Thanks in advance


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## Paski (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks little den :up:


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey people how do u send a gmail invitation? can use tell me plzzzzz


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

After a few weeks use, an invite a friend box appears.


----------



## kazz88 (Aug 25, 2005)

thanx kath100 so after one week the thing comes up so i can invite freinds 

i dont have any contacts on my messenger does that matter????


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

No, I said a few weeks, could be two or three.
I dont use messenger so that does not matter.
Patience is a virtue


----------



## colbygenoway (Aug 23, 2005)

i was just wondering if anyone has an invite to gamil to give you i would really appreciate it that, my name is colby genoway and my email address if [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

colbygenoway said:


> i was just wondering if anyone has an invite to gamil to give you i would really appreciate it that, my name is colby genoway and my email address if [email protected]


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at limited469(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

anybody needs accts email me at cleckley A t gmail dot com


----------



## imam (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi, I am kind of puzlled on how to get a gmail account, Please if you could do me a favor to help me on this.THank You very much.MY email address: [email protected]


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Merging this thread with the Gmail Signup (#2) thread.


----------



## mongouse (Aug 30, 2005)

please also send me an invite to gmail.
please send it to [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Invites sent to iman and mongouse.


----------



## Senorita (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi

Would someone be able to help me out and send me an invitation for gmail. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks a lot.


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## Senorita (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Little Den


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

:up:


----------



## kennypacino (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello
I would also love a gmail account. My email is [email protected]
Kind regards


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## kennypacino (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks alot Den.


----------



## radoje (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello,
please send me invitation for gmail. My e-mail adress is [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

radoje said:


> Hello,
> please send me invitation for gmail. My e-mail adress is [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## HoneyDutch (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello,  
please send me a invitation for gmail. My e-mail adress is  [email protected]


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

HoneyDutch said:


> Hello,
> please send me a invitation for gmail. My e-mail adress is  [email protected]


Invite sent.


----------



## leather-guy (Aug 31, 2005)

HEY CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN INVITATION FOR GMAIL PLEASE.I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT! THANKS
MY EMAIL IS [email protected]
Jerry


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

leather-guy said:


> HEY CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN INVITATION FOR GMAIL PLEASE.I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT! THANKS
> MY EMAIL IS [email protected]
> Jerry


Invite sent.


----------



## jarjoe (Aug 21, 2005)

send me an invitation pls [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

jarjoe said:


> send me an invitation pls


Invitation sent


----------



## Stonespirit (Oct 21, 2003)

Is this site to be believed then?

http://www.gmail-is-too-creepy.com/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Notice how the whole site is 5000 bad things that Google "could" do or "might" do, but they haven't actually _done_. As if its some big secret that Google's Keyhole was funded by the government- DUH! Pretty much any imaging satellite launched into orbit around the earth is going to have some government involvement.

Apparently these people hate Google, but love using their products for free- the only search engine on their site is powered completely by Google and copied Google's logo.


----------



## viper1029 (Sep 1, 2005)

Can anyone Send me an invite for gmail plz


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Sending..........


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Sent!


----------



## viper1029 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thankyou very much 
Very fast Reply!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Anyone wants to use Gmail or want a Gmail Invite?
Just let me know, email me [email protected]

bye!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We have a gmail thread started already. Search the forums and post it there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*jdub86* I have merged your thread with the Gmail Sign up? (#2) thread.

Everyone else *jdub86* is offering Gmail invites.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Any one who wants a Gmail Invite just email me at [email protected] and i will send you the invite, ayt?

take care y'all, buhye!


----------



## BNie (Sep 8, 2005)

please tell or help me.., how can use for invite gmail


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

If you just got gmail, just wait for a few days, before you get an option to invite other people. If you want an invite, there is another link you can post to.


----------



## HoneyDutch (Aug 31, 2005)

> Originally Posted by HoneyDutch hello,please send me a invitation for gmail. My e-mail adress is [email protected]





war17 said:


> Invite sent.


*sorry to be a bother but an invite was never sent  
try [email protected]*


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

New invite sent.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

HoneyDutch said:


> *sorry to be a bother but an invite was never sent
> try [email protected]*


Gmail Invite was now sent to [email protected]


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

As requested, Gmail Invite was sent to [email protected] (BNie Bento )

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------
"hi..,
please help me how to use invite gmail to other friend in or under gmail?
thanks."
--------------------------------------------------

Bnie, just send the invite to your friend and access the invite link, everything is user friendly (easy to use/follow).


----------



## grimstone10 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,
could someone send me a Gmail invite to [email protected] it would be very appreciated.

thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

grimstone10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> could someone send me a Gmail invite to [email protected] it would be very appreciated.
> thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

war17 is so fast to send an invite... lol amazingly fast!


----------



## markwwhitejr (Sep 8, 2005)

war17 said:


> Sent invite to vytenisv.
> 
> Edit: Vytenisv has opened an account. Congrats!
> 
> If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

sure markwwhitejr!, what is your email address???

------------------------------------------------
Edit:
Since there was no email address found or provided by markwwhitejr, An INVITE link was sent to him through Private Message

Markwwhitejr, please check your inbox on Techguy.org

Thanks!


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

js73 said:


> If you just got gmail, just wait for a few days, before you get an option to invite other people. If you want an invite, there is another link you can post to.


If it wouldnt be too much trobble could i get that link or could som1 invite me plz?

Thanks.
~Da Bob~


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *bobcoolos*

I have merged your post with the *GMAIL sign up?* thread.
Someone will send you an invite or you can take a look in this thread for others who have posted offering invites.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Bobcoolos, 
pm your e-mail, and an invitation will be sent.


----------



## HoneyDutch (Aug 31, 2005)

jdub86 said:


> Gmail Invite was now sent to [email protected]


*hey thanks man!* :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

https://www.google.com/accounts/SmsMailSignup1

Good news if you have a mobile phone!


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I think that was posted...
Well, kinda, we heard about.
But didn't know it was out 
Thanks Candy!


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 9, 2005)

HEY CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN INVITATION FOR GMAIL PLEASE.I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT! THANKS
MY EMAIL IS 
Thanks a bunch guys

Dan


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

cooper505 said:


> HEY CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN INVITATION FOR GMAIL PLEASE.I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT! THANKS
> MY EMAIL IS
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys
> ...


Invitation sent


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Just a little FYI people. Don't post your email addresses here in the open forum. The bots will harvest those addies and spam the heck out of you. You need to send your email addy to the person offering the invite via PM (Private Message).


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Please send me a GMAIL invite, plz.

Thanks, 
~Da Bob~


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

bobcoolos 

Send me a PM with your full name and current email address and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Firman1, I had also asked bobcoolos to pm his e-mail address (#688). Did not get a response.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

OK, thanks js73.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

js73 said:


> Firman1, I had also asked bobcoolos to pm his e-mail address (#688). Did not get a response.


Sent a PM to Firman 1 now. Sry about the slow responce i had left for the weekend. I made a post in another thread but i tryed to search for my post but it said "Searching has been disabled."

Anyway hope to hear from firman 1 soon.

Thanks, 
~Da Bob~


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

bobcoolos, if you want a Gmail account, you can post your email address. Post in the following format to prevent spammers harvesting your address

username(AT)domain.com


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

bobcoolos said:


> Sent a PM to Firman 1 now. Sry about the slow responce i had left for the weekend. I made a post in another thread but i tryed to search for my post but it said "Searching has been disabled."
> 
> Anyway hope to hear from firman 1 soon.
> 
> ...


A Gmail Invite link has been sent to bobcoolos through PM...
How? I sent the invite to myself, copy the invite link/email and send it through PM...

Hope you'll love using Gmail!


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

ok, ty guys. All looks good now.


----------



## hksp (Sep 16, 2005)

send me an gmail invite at hksp @ walla.com


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

hksp said:


> send me an gmail invite at hksp @ walla.com


Invite sent.


----------



## jacobb (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I really want to sign up for GMAIL. Can anyone send me an invitation, please?

PLEASE.

THANKS

[email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent


----------



## jacobb (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone uses GTalk?
if yes i have jacobb21(AT)gmail.com


----------



## jacobb (Sep 16, 2005)

does anyone uses GTalk? My ID is jacobb(AT)gmail.com


----------



## jacobb (Sep 16, 2005)

,n..


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

got gmail invite and was setting up account when i had to go somewhere so i got my sister to setup gmail. she mispelled something and now i cant access account. could someone plz gime me another invite?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *cdo_2005*

I have moved your post into the Gmail Signup thread.

Someone will send you an invite, or you can find a few links here for invites.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

cdo_2005 said:


> got gmail invite and was setting up account when i had to go somewhere so i got my sister to setup gmail. she mispelled something and now i cant access account. could someone plz gime me another invite?


Sent


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

got invite ty.


----------



## squishylakes (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi.
Could anyone send me an invitation pretty pretty please?? THANKS!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

squishylakes, we need an email to send the invite to. Post your email address like this username(AT)domain.com


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

pm me your email address and ill send you an invite


----------



## squishylakes (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks heaps cdo_2005
!!


----------



## pointfive (Aug 10, 2005)

if you can still provide a gmail invite please send one to:

mdkgg
@
yahoo
.com


thanks


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

pointfive said:


> if you can still provide a gmail invite please send one to:
> 
> mdkgg
> @
> ...


invite sent


----------



## mezzerooni (Sep 27, 2003)

hi all- 
seeking a gmail invitation. would be much appreciated, seems canadian cellphone #'s still don't work. [email protected].

thanks a lot....
mezz


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

mezzerooni said:


> hi all-
> seeking a gmail invitation. would be much appreciated, seems canadian cellphone #'s still don't work. [email protected].
> 
> thanks a lot....
> mezz


Invite sent. Yeah, you need a US cell phone number to sign up directly without invite.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## mezzerooni (Sep 27, 2003)

thanks to WLee and CHook (and anyone else) who sent me invitations that have now allowed me to open a GMail account. 
this site: '[email protected]' also routes Gmail invitations to those in need.... all they ask is that you send some of the invites you receive with your new account back into the pool to keep it going..... worked for me... 
mezz


----------



## amplang (Sep 22, 2005)

hi all- 
seeking a gmail invitation. would be much appreciated, [email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sent


----------



## amplang (Sep 22, 2005)

Tnhks A Lot..


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## duskjunkie (Sep 22, 2005)

hi! im new here, im from the Philippines, i dont know anyone from the US, im interested in opening a gmail account. pls send me an invitation, i would greatly appreciate it. pls send it to [email protected]. thank you.


----------



## duskjunkie (Sep 22, 2005)

hi! im new here, im from the Philippines, i dont know anyone from the US, im interested in opening a gmail account. pls send me an invitation, i would greatly appreciate it. pls send it to [email protected]. thank you.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

ang inbitasyon ay napadala ko na... tama ba?
invite sent!

enjoy GMAIL!

Note: don't post ur email address as it is, do it on this format email(at)site.com or else u'll received spam emails.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

duskjunkie said:


> hi! im new here, im from the Philippines, i dont know anyone from the US, im interested in opening a gmail account. pls send me an invitation, i would greatly appreciate it. pls send it to [email protected]. thank you.


Invite sent.


----------



## duskjunkie (Sep 22, 2005)

jerome, 

Great! that was fast, thanks for the invitation.  take care


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

duskjunkie said:


> jerome,
> 
> Great! that was fast, thanks for the invitation.  take care


hey no problem! anytime. 

take care of urself too! :up:


----------



## fnggremlin (Sep 23, 2005)

Please send me an invitation, my email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

fnggremlin said:


> Please send me an invitation, my email is [email protected] Thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## zuaza (Sep 25, 2005)

I would really appreciate if someone could invite me to gmail. I believe that not very many people have a gmail email where I live. My email is [email protected]


----------



## BarraGT (Jun 21, 2005)

Can someone please send me an invitation? My address is: [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Invite sent.
DAvid


----------



## BarraGT (Jun 21, 2005)

D_Trojanator said:


> Invite sent.
> DAvid


Fantastic! Thankyou!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

That's ok!


----------



## ozzy_beamer (Feb 15, 2005)

does someone wanna send us an invite plz?? [email protected] thanx!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Invite sent!
David


----------



## ozzy_beamer (Feb 15, 2005)

cheers buddy


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

zuaza said:


> I would really appreciate if someone could invite me to gmail. I believe that not very many people have a gmail email where I live. My email is [email protected]


Gmail Invite sent to mu_aza(at)yahoo.com


----------



## kalkoni (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all, wonder if anybody can help me to get a *Gmail account*.  would appreciat ur help. can any one send me an invitation?

my email is [email protected] my name is Ian.

thanks in advance guys.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *kalkoni*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

I have moved your post into the Gmail Signup thread.

Someone will send you an invite, or you can find a few links here for invites.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

kalkoni - i have sent a gmail invite!
David


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd like an invite, if anybody has one...not too excited about posting my email address though...options?

Thanks,

chris.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

PM it to me and i'll send you one
Click on my name and in my profile you'll see a link to PM me! 
David


----------



## donhammond (Nov 23, 2004)

I would like an invite to gmail, but would rather not post my email addy.


----------



## giginorma (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank You,

Gg


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

giginorma said:


> Thank You,
> 
> Gg


invite sent


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

donhammond72 said:


> I would like an invite to gmail, but would rather not post my email addy.


PM me


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

donhammond72 said:


> I would like an invite to gmail, but would rather not post my email addy.


Ones been sent


----------



## donhammond (Nov 23, 2004)

DarqueMist said:


> Ones been sent


Thanx!!! :up:


----------



## giginorma (Sep 27, 2005)

Giginorma


----------



## yinyang (Sep 13, 2005)

this may be a stupid question,
but WHAT IS GMAIL?
just another hotmail type of thing? 
if so whats the big deal lol


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

yinyang said:


> this may be a stupid question,
> but WHAT IS GMAIL?
> just another hotmail type of thing?
> if so whats the big deal lol


Yinyang, Gmail is Google entry into the email market. It runs much faster than Hotmail, has free POP3 and SMTP acesss, and over 2.6 GB of storage.

To get an account is mainly by invitation. In recent months users can signup via mobile telephone, Ggoogle Talk, edu extensions in their emails.


----------



## mitchelltd (Jun 28, 2005)

I got an invite from here a few months ago, because someone was generous with their invites. 

Now my sister-in-law needs one...

So if someone would be so kind as to invite her by replying to me, she'd be really grateful... 

thanks
Tim - mitchelltd at gmail dot com


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

mitchelltd said:


> I got an invite from here a few months ago, because someone was generous with their invites.
> 
> Now my sister-in-law needs one...
> 
> ...


invite sent to mitchelltd(at)gmail.com


----------



## thaip (Sep 29, 2005)

Could you please give me a Gmail invitation? I have heard a lot about it but I haven't used it yet. My email is: [email protected]
Thanks a lot !


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

thaip said:


> Could you please give me a Gmail invitation? I have heard a lot about it but I haven't used it yet. My email is: [email protected]
> Thanks a lot !


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## speedy99 (Sep 29, 2005)

please send me invite to [email protected]

thanx


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

speedy99 said:


> please send me invite to [email protected]
> 
> thanx


Invite sent.


----------



## Polduh (Sep 22, 2005)

You want gmail accout. I have lots of gmail acount.just email me at [email protected]..


----------



## upgis11 (Sep 30, 2005)

Is Gmail offered to Philippine users or only for US?


----------



## Polduh (Sep 22, 2005)

everywhere


----------



## upgis11 (Sep 30, 2005)

bro, can you sned me an invite... please.. thanks.. mabuhay ka!


----------



## upgis11 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bro, already got the invite.. owe you one... thank you very much!


----------



## Polduh (Sep 22, 2005)

youre very much welcome.mabuhay karin..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2005)

alexcr said:


> Hi
> Could u send me a gmail invite?
> many thanks
> 
> my email is [email protected]


i m my self looking 4 invitation
r u nts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2005)

u r stupid


----------



## poiuytr (Oct 3, 2005)

I would realy like to be invited to gmail.

Thanks a lot for your help.

Gtz,
Theo


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> u r stupid


u r banned!

You obviously didn't read the rules:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

poiuytr said:


> I would realy like to be invited to gmail.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Invite sent

EDIT:might be wondering where I send the invite... I send through PM copy and paste the email itself...

Enjoy GMAIL!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> u r banned!
> 
> You obviously didn't read the rules:
> 
> http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


is it possible to remove the thread he posts???
they look very ugly...
Zahid is a (oops, can't say anything  )

wish someone can remove his threads...


----------



## poiuytr (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks jdub86
Sorry i didn't receive the invite on the e-mail adres.
The correct working e-mail adres is: [email protected]
Thanks again.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

No worries
and just an advise, don't post ur email address as is, or u'll received spam emails...
edit it while u still have time...


----------



## wobzilla (Oct 3, 2005)

Would someone be able to post me an invite at [email protected] please?


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

wobzilla said:


> Would someone be able to post me an invite at [email protected] please?


INVITE Sent!


----------



## wobzilla (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks alot


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your welcome


----------



## Davikov (Oct 6, 2005)

jdub .. could you please invite me also?

From Canada .. and the phone thing doesn't work here yet.

I use hotmail now .. but would like Gmail .. Davikov2

(this way no email address on forum)


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Davikov said:


> jdub .. could you please invite me also?
> 
> From Canada .. and the phone thing doesn't work here yet.
> 
> ...


Invite sent.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Davikov (Oct 6, 2005)

That's Excellent War17 .. thank you very much .. been waiting for Gmail to become open for too long .. thanks for the forum and all of the invites.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

cool war17

1 GMAIL INVITATION the first one who noticed it would get it...


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is the Google website that you can sign up for your own
GMail account without an invite.

https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Mike46 said:


> Here is the Google website that you can sign up for your own
> GMail account without an invite.
> 
> https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount


You get a Google account, not a Gmail account. Google account cannot be used for Gmail. Gmail account can be used for Google.


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Get your invitation code

https://www.google.com/accounts/SmsMailSignup1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if you don't have a mobile phone?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

[[email protected]]
Account Disabled]

BAMM! I see Cookie's on the job!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mike46 said:


> Get your invitation code
> 
> https://www.google.com/accounts/SmsMailSignup1





AcaCandy said:


> And if you don't have a mobile phone?


yeap, and that's why WE ARE here...


----------



## antemiu (Oct 10, 2005)

Who ... has some time for helping me a little bit...i'll be gratefull... [email protected] 
pls... What I want is just a Gmail invitation...thx


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## antemiu (Oct 10, 2005)

thx a lot...i'm just happy...huh...i love this life...


----------



## rajanipro (Oct 11, 2005)

Please send me a G-mail Invite. Thanks!


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

An e-mail would be good?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What, no ESP working today Alan?


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Meh, after all that work on tommorow's test I'm beat!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

rajanipro said:


> Please send me a G-mail Invite. Thanks!


Invite Link sent through PM.


----------



## kevb8ll (Jan 10, 2002)

I'd love an invite for G mail too please. :up:


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

kevb8ll said:


> I'd love an invite for G mail too please. :up:


We need an email address to send you an invite.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## kevb8ll (Jan 10, 2002)

war17 said:


> We need an email address to send you an invite.
> 
> If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


 :up: kb.in.revivaltown (at) xalt.co.uk


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

jdub86 said:


> Invite Link sent through PM.


Good idea, but a new poster can't use PMs yet


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Good idea, but a new poster can't use PMs yet


Thanks AcaCandy! didn't actually know that
(But can we send an email through an email link on their Public Profile?)
----------------------------
Someone here i guess sent an email asking for an invite.
Kevin Ball - kevb8ll(at)hotmail.com
*Invite sent Kevin!*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Yes.


*C   L*, now we can send invites without having their e-add!
Many thanks again!


----------



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

i have extra g-mails too just e-mail me your e-mail address at: [email protected]


----------



## sharad430 (Oct 14, 2005)

i wamt a gmail account pls help my email addresss is [email protected]


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

sharad430 said:


> i wamt a gmail account pls help my email addresss is [email protected]


sent


----------



## Tylerpp (Sep 29, 2005)

Hell, can someone please send me a G-mail invite to [email protected]? thanks


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

Tylerpp said:


> Hell, can someone please send me a G-mail invite to [email protected]? thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## Tylerpp (Sep 29, 2005)

hey thanks a lot i appreciate it


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

If anyone would like a gmail account, please send me e-mail directly to [email protected]. You'll get your invite quicker than if I have to come here and look for people asking for invites. .........Not to step on anyone's toes....there are several members here that have given out far more invites than myself....and if you choose to ask for one here instead, you will still get your gmail account. I just thought I'd offer up the help since I have all these invitations to give.


----------



## kevb8ll (Jan 10, 2002)

Ok I have a problem. I've set up a couple of gmail accounts for a forum I'm on. I went to sign up for some personal ones and apparently in the UK another company is in a legal wrangle about Gmail and so the address is now googlemail.

I would like another couple of Gmail accounts so I need a friendly person to help me out in the states.

If anyone would be happy setting up a couple of accounts for me with usernames I give you - I can chamge passwords, would you please pm me.

Thanks.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

PM me the username you want. and i'll create 'em for you...


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

kevb8ll,

done, check your PM for the account info...


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

>>> GMAIL INVITES 2 GO <<<

Visit my website: nzconcept.bravehost.com/gmail_inviter to get invited!!!


----------



## lurve2volley (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi people, can anyone please give me a Gmail invite? Deeply appreciated!

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

lurve2volley said:


> Hi people, can anyone please give me a Gmail invite? Deeply appreciated!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Invite sent.


----------



## lurve2volley (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks war17!


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

>>> GMAIL INVITES 2 GO <<<

Visit my website: nzconcept.bravehost.com/gmail_inviter to get invited!!!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

cdo_2005 said:


> >>> GMAIL INVITES 2 GO <<<
> 
> Visit my website: nzconcept.bravehost.com/gmail_inviter to get invited!!!


I believe Gmail does not allow this type of sites....
check out this site (http://isnoop.net/gmail/), it has the same purpose of your site and was asked by Gmail to disable it.

just an FYI.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

And also... it would only take TSG folks about 5-60 minutes to send a Gmail Invite.


----------



## ashman778 (Oct 30, 2005)

can some1 send me an invitation please. my email is [email protected]


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

invite sent to ashleysanchezneukom778(at)hotmail.co.uk


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## cdo_2005 (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by cdo_2005
>>> GMAIL INVITES 2 GO <<<

Visit my website: nzconcept.bravehost.com/gmail_inviter to get invited!!!

Quote:

I believe Gmail does not allow this type of sites....
check out this site (http://isnoop.net/gmail/), it has the same purpose of your site and was asked by Gmail to disable it.

just an FYI.

-----

Gmail recently gave me 100 more invites so i decided to give them away via my website. I will revise this website and probaly adjust it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cdo, it's been reported that you keep spamming your site here. Please refrain from doing this or your account will be disabled here.


----------



## fisher0153 (Feb 21, 2004)

will you please send me an invite to gmail?? email is [email protected]
Thanks alot!!


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

fisher0153 said:


> will you please send me an invite to gmail?? email is fisher0153(AT)yahoo.com
> Thanks alot!!


Invite sent.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to unsub from this thread to cut down my daily emails, any infractions like the one I mentioned above, please use the REPORT POST button so that the moderators will be notified. Thank you


----------



## NONPT (Nov 18, 2005)

HI

Please send me a invite to me.


----------



## war17 (Apr 12, 2005)

NONPT said:


> HI
> 
> Please send me a invite to me!
> Thanks


Invite sent.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi NONPT 

Welcome to TSG! 

I removed your email address from your post. It's not good to post it in an open forum like this. The spam bots will get it and spam you forever.


----------



## joehandy (Mar 7, 2003)

i want a gmail account too please...
my email address is [email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

flrman1 said:


> Hi NONPT
> 
> Welcome to TSG!
> 
> I removed your email address from your post. It's not good to post it in an open forum like this. The spam bots will get it and spam you forever.


Lol, Mark, you'd better get busy, this thread has more email addresses than any of them 

I've stopped babysitting here quite a long time ago


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess nobody believes it!


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

joehandy said:


> i want a gmail account too please...
> my email address is perryjp20(at)yahoo.com


Hi joehandy,

Invite sent... (it seems u haven't read what flrman1 posted about posting ur email address, make sure to remove ur e-add now, or u'll receive lots of spam emails.)

***


flrman1 said:


> guess nobody believes it!


i guess ur right, oh... absolutely right!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally! I have got Gmail! It has to be the best email service ever. I have been using it for ages. I have 100's of invites if anybody wants an account.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, I think we've had enough fun with the GMAIL SPAM! I'm closing this post, I suggest you search for GMAIL somewhere else.


----------

